
Ask HN: Idea: Whoever gets to Mars first gets the planet - dclowd9901
Since Mars is really the first unclaimed stake we&#x27;ve had available to our planet in ages, what is preventing the human race from simply agreeing that whomever gets there first with a manned mission gets claim of the planet?
======
mojomark
See Locke: [https://blog.supplysideliberal.com/post/2017/10/22/john-
lock...](https://blog.supplysideliberal.com/post/2017/10/22/john-locke-on-how-
things-that-are-no-ones-property-become-someones-property)

------
drdeca
I mean, that sounds likely to cause violence earlier than would be necessary?

Why would nations respect such a claim? And if they did not respect it, and
they sent people, and those people claimed a part, how would the dispute be
resolved?

Mars is pretty big. Just, claim the part you are using?

------
segmondy
that's not how it works. whoever gets there last keeps it. like all things,
it's about power, if you can't protect it, it will forcefully be taken by
violence or "legal" means.

